# Interesting Find - West Arnhem Land



## Bench_Warmer01 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi All..

Strange night herping.. drove over a water python on the highway coiled and thought it was dead. Did some more searching 10-15mins later drove back to have a look at the "dead" snake.

Turns out snake was very much alive... with it's tail end coiled jumped out and had a look (busy highway so wanted to move him off considering seen a fresh road kill already) and in it's coil was a hatchling water python, coiled tight.. when the snake saw my friend come to take a picture it let go of the hatchling and slithered off (pics tell the story).

I understand that they are opportunistic feeders, but was interesting with the size difference of the snake that this had even occurred..

See first pic - Hatchling Water Python visible coiled..
Second Pic - Bigger Python bails and I catch both for size example..

I let both go on opposite sides of the road.

Also so good size Olive Python on drive home..
Gotta love the NT!


----------

